# Dry Cleaner near Burj Khalifa



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

Looking for a reasonably priced, good quality dry cleaning services (preferably with pickup/delivery services) near Burj Khalifa. I tried Primevera in Dubai Mall, but their prices are high for me. Currently using a company in Satwa (they charge AED 5.00 per item), but they don't offer delivery, also I am not satisfied with their quality (clothes get shrunk, too stiff, losing all the softness).

I am more concerned about the price and quality, and not so much for delivery.

thanks
Debbie


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

There is a dry cleaner in the Spinney's in the Al Manzil hotel. I used them a few times and found them to be good, or at least I didn't have any problems with shrinkage, etc.

I don't think they pick up and deliver, although I never asked them


----------



## jlm (Aug 18, 2011)

debbie790 said:


> hello,
> 
> Looking for a reasonably priced, good quality dry cleaning services (preferably with pickup/delivery services) near Burj Khalifa. I tried Primevera in Dubai Mall, but their prices are high for me. Currently using a company in Satwa (they charge AED 5.00 per item), but they don't offer delivery, also I am not satisfied with their quality (clothes get shrunk, too stiff, losing all the softness).
> 
> ...


I have just used a company that collects and delivers 2 days later. Dhs 3 per shirt for ironing only. 
Call Dinesh on 0507177589. Very happy with service.


----------



## Jason G in AUH (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Champion Drycleaners, located in the Southridge Towers, close to Burj Khalifa.

They are the best drycleaners i've used till date!!


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Any other suggestions, as I find "Champion Drycleaners" to be expensive.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I use Dubai Dry Cleaning Services (DDCS), they're a fraction of the cost of Champion.

6 Dhs for a shirt, 22 Dhs for a suit for example.

They're just off Al Wasl Road between Interchange 1 and 2 and do free pick-up and delivery. Their number is 04 344 8177.

The delivery can be a bit unreliable, expect lots of phone calls asking for directions, but never had a problem with the quality of their dry cleaning/pressing.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried "Dubai Laundry", 0-4-286-3122, 050-346-1070, wwwDOTdubai-laundryDOTcom. They even do delivery, saw them today in Old Town.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, I've used Dubai Laundry. Can't quote exact prices for dry cleaning but the quality of their service was usually pretty good unless the items I gave them were fiddly/difficult to iron - in which case I usually had to re-iron them myself! They pick up and deliver, items returned in 2 days. Call Mohan on 050 116 4301.


----------



## Nooner (Sep 17, 2011)

Tried Dubai Laundry this weekend. They picked up 5 shirts on Thursday 8pm and delivered them back Saturday 9pm. 30Dhs total. All stains removed and shirt ironed. Will definitely use them again. Their number is 04-2863122. Thanks for this thread and helping find them


----------

